# does anyone else get "PMS" before O?



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

i feel like a freak because i seem to get my cramping and general bitchiness prior to O rather than prior to AF. i'm just realizing this since i'm finally off birth control and now charting. i'm having fertile mucus and cramps! i got this last month too! errrrr!

the only thing i noticed before AF last month was insane hunger.


----------



## Sharajj (Jan 25, 2010)

I get this too. Milder than pms but noticable. And not every month. I've only really paid attention though because I'm TTC so... well you know how watchful we are of our bodies lol


----------



## BabyA'sMom (Jan 16, 2008)

..


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

Thats me too! I hardly notice when I'm about to get AF, but O time is crazy.


----------



## Ardor (Jun 23, 2009)

I get kind of depressed and cranky before O. Which I guess is good because we're TTA!


----------



## lakeruby (Jun 23, 2009)

I _think_ I do... I just started charting and so far I haven't been able to tell if I'm ovulating or not because my temperature doesn't change (but I never miss a period or have irregular periods, so I think I am ovulating, but my temps have been wacky...). Anyway, I definitely do notice that I get very very cranky around the time that I have fertile mucous...but then I get cranky AGAIN before AF! It's kind of sucky...especially for DP!


----------



## Mountaingirl79 (Jul 12, 2008)

That is another thing that charting helped me notice...I definitely get a little mild pms before Oing. Interesting, huh?


----------



## MamaChicken (Aug 21, 2006)

Yep







I get it the day after I feel the bloated/crampy O pain.


----------



## lovermont (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm glad it's not just me!
It started after baby #2 and it is incredibly painful. Like crawl up the stairs very very ouchy painful. It's every other month so I assume it's one side that has a "harder" time dropping the egg.
Pms is minimal in comparison.


----------

